# Tom's and Gerry



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

*2010 Toyota Corolla Team Micro Precision*

A work in progress....long way to go....










Pioneer AVH P5350 DVD
Pioneer DEX-P99RS








Micro Precision Z-studio tweeters, Z100-MKIII midranges
















Focal 33KX








McIntosh MCC302 Power Amplifier for sub
McIntosh MCC404 Power Amplifier for midrange and midbass








Bewith Audio Reference R-107S Power Amplifier 2 pcs for tweets








Bewith Reference R-70A Audio Regulator


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Build thread with lots of pic's please, Liking what i see so far


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

estione said:


> Build thread with lots of pic's please, Liking what i see so far


Some wirings done and deadening

Tchernovaudio Cuprum Original One for midrange,midbass and sub








Tchernovaudio Cuprum Original Two for tweets
Tchernovaudio Cuprum Original Balanced RCA's 4 sets








Tchernovaudio Power 4 red
Tchernovaudio Power 4 black 








Tchernovaudio Big 3  








STP deadening








Stinger terminals/fuse


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I just fell in love lol...


----------



## mkb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice work! Very clean!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I like the attention to detail.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

started with a 3 series in a custom pod








went on to start a 3 way system
















































had acrylic laser cut


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

changed to z studio tweets
































updated grill


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Tweet mounted on acrylic that can be lit using leds


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

trunk woodworks


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap you must get one heck of a discount on high end equipment.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Holy crap you must get one heck of a discount on high end equipment.


Got hooked January last year and joined EMMA later that year also









Rebuilt the system for EMMA finals next month under Team Micro Precision


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

That equipment may cost more than the car anytime.... Lol.... Nice job


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

bafukie said:


> That equipment may cost more than the car anytime.... Lol.... Nice job


The tweeter is 1/3 the value of the car:laugh:

Started with one Mcintosh 4 channel system next time I knew it,it blew out of proportions:surprised:

My DIY project when it began
























Yes false floor is made out of black illustration board


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow thats some amazing work you have done. Props to you


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

*2010 Toyota Corolla Team Micro Precision*



ek9cv5 said:


> Wow thats some amazing work you have done. Props to you


kudos to installer,very happy how it sounds


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

one lucky guy....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Very , very nice!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

gerrypogi said:


>


This so reminds me of TRON awesome man!!!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nice one from the philippines...congrats man.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

KennyT said:


> nice one from the philippines...congrats man.


thanks...hope to learn from threads here as well


----------



## jhnkvn (Mar 26, 2011)

'Sup Gerry! Didn't know you were in DIYMA too.

Great build, great pictures.. just wallet-busting prices which I'll simply dream of. Haha, I still remember when you had those DIY false floors made of illustration boards.


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

jhnkvn said:


> Great build, great pictures.. just wallet-busting prices which I'll simply dream of.


This pretty much sums it up for me!


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

jhnkvn said:


> 'Sup Gerry! Didn't know you were in DIYMA too.
> 
> Great build, great pictures.. just wallet-busting prices which I'll simply dream of. Haha, I still remember when you had those DIY false floors made of illustration boards.


Hi John,joined 2 days back to read on their threads and learn from it...thou progress of build I posted was backwards:laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Backward forward either way you posted it is still very impressive.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Backward forward either way you posted it is still very impressive.


Thank you appreciate it


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Droll...Would love to hear that. Wish my skills were on this level.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome install and great equipment!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice build,......a-pillars are SICK!


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

LBaudio said:


> Very nice build,......a-pillars are SICK!


Trying something new to show back end of the tweet...midranges doesn't come with any grills so had one built for it for some protection.

At first leds for the pillars tapped with the dim lights and was a distraction when turning,to correct it made a switch for it,...only 2mm of acrylic was showing but could have been better if thinner so as to have a very mild light only around the tweeter.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I wanted to do something similar with tweets, but I thought it is too radical and take different route...
Once again superb work with great attention to details!


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

LBaudio said:


> I wanted to do something similar with tweets, but I thought it is too radical and take different route...
> Once again superb work with great attention to details!


I agree its not the norm for an open back design,as fallback if it turned out funny would have simply covered it...

Having it redone again thou...small changes to make it subtle...


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

gerrypogi said:


> I agree its not the norm for an open back design,as fallback if it turned out funny would have simply covered it...
> 
> Having it redone again thou...small changes to make it subtle...


Wow man nice equipment for sure!!! I got my MP's from Mickey too!Not the Z's but only the 7 tweets with the 5 midbass... Anyway, they do really good work there. I didn't get them to do my install because I wanted to do it myself. ( I have a lot of fun fabbing my own stuff. It just takes forever to finish the work on your own!) That seems typical of an install from Mickey's though. Clean work and he really cares about how it will sound in the end...

I really like the rim light around the tweeters! Post up some pics of your subtle mod when its done... Looking forward to it! Those Z's must be really bad ass paired with those amps! 

Cheers!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

gerrypogi said:


>


Is this a plastic? If so may I ask what you used? I looked into clear plastic for a battery hold down but my research lead me to the belief that there was nothing that could withstand the heat of an engine compartment.

Outstanding build BTW~!


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

NoelSibs said:


> Wow man nice equipment for sure!!! I got my MP's from Mickey too!Not the Z's but only the 7 tweets with the 5 midbass... Anyway, they do really good work there. I didn't get them to do my install because I wanted to do it myself. ( I have a lot of fun fabbing my own stuff. It just takes forever to finish the work on your own!) That seems typical of an install from Mickey's though. Clean work and he really cares about how it will sound in the end...
> 
> I really like the rim light around the tweeters! Post up some pics of your subtle mod when its done... Looking forward to it! Those Z's must be really bad ass paired with those amps!
> 
> Cheers!


As per Mickey he wants to taper off some material in the back side holding the tweet,cut excess screws to size,and shrink material to cover up to the tip of the copper so as no points deducted on it.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Mirage_Man said:


> Is this a plastic? If so may I ask what you used? I looked into clear plastic for a battery hold down but my research lead me to the belief that there was nothing that could withstand the heat of an engine compartment.
> 
> Outstanding build BTW~!


Installer had it done in plexi glass same material used on trunkworks...middle portion is 3/4 thick while the board is 1/4 thick.

Sturdy material,will not break when tightening it nor will it warp on engine heat.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

gerrypogi said:


> As per Mickey he wants to taper off some material in the back side holding the tweet,cut excess screws to size,and shrink material to cover up to the tip of the copper so as no points deducted on it.


Hehe Sound just like Mickey... He will do anything to ensure you win. After all, it's a reflection on the work his shop does if you do. Plus he's a bit of a perfectionist  You're in good hands man...


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

superb work gerry .btw which midbass are you using .is it a micro-prescision or a seas midbass which lot of ppl use as the micro precision midbass is not that punchier


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Rupinder said:


> superb work gerry .btw which midbass are you using .is it a micro-prescision or a seas midbass which lot of ppl use as the micro precision midbass is not that punchier


Team is currently using Seas for midbass.They have tried Micro 7 series and z series but ended up using Seas...But we have plans to use either 5" bewith driver or Scanspeak 5" also on enclosed baffles and gut the doors to fit


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry to be intrusive .but which seas midbass are u using .have u made an enclosure in the door or is it an IB setup in the door


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Rupinder said:


> sorry to be intrusive .but which seas midbass are u using .have u made an enclosure in the door or is it an IB setup in the door


we used Seas Lotus Reference Mid Bass RW165/1 but wasn't able to take pics when they changed it.

This was the old pic for a Micro Precision 3 series,shown also are the old Tchernov Classic Bi-wires and passives before we went full active...









old source we used was an Alpine ina w900bt but changed it to go full active route









this was done to the doors in stages...


























































this is my target build for the midbass,its a Bewith driver in an enclosure which would be shoved to the doors to fit


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

updated battery...


----------



## xx carmozome (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW and then WOW again!! I am stunned. Amazing installs, guys. Suncribed to this thread. How I wish Philippines was India's next door neighbour


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

xx carmozome said:


> WOW and then WOW again!! I am stunned. Amazing installs, guys. Suncribed to this thread. How I wish Philippines was India's next door neighbour


Will make another project,just building up gears...

gears have arrived for next ride  










lets try a straight setup...


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

more STP for the door trim










some subtle changes midbass trim










and smoothing off the edges


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

very nice!~


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

subtle change for the trim and current Seas Lotus Reference midbass RW165/1


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

some changes...









for some changes...


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Good job guys!
Thanks for using russian deadening materials!


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally done,Z studio tweet with Z studio mid


----------



## jamiebosco (Dec 10, 2011)

As I said in the "A-pillar" thread,very very nice build

jamie


----------



## crazy88 (May 2, 2012)

very nice work.


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

Left chanel...right chanel...center =


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

you know hot girls on a car is always going to get comments....


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

sydmonster said:


> you know hot girls on a car is always going to get comments....


Build is done...best part expenses done...time to play


----------



## TerenceTeD (Dec 3, 2010)

gerrypogi said:


> some changes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the pilar on IB or total seal up for the mid range?
How is is compared to the Z series?

Thanks


----------



## gerrypogi (Mar 24, 2012)

TerenceTeD said:


> Is the pilar on IB or total seal up for the mid range?
> How is is compared to the Z series?
> 
> Thanks


midrange is an a sealed configuration...

as to the sound the z series are good enough drivers...

going to studio there are small "microdetails" that seem to pop out from your favorite tracks that it's like discovering the song all over again and at the looks department it is pleasant to look at,but if I'll re do a system again I would stick to z series if you tend to listen mostly on normal cd's,but if you have audiophile materials,studio will bring the sound out from it properly...


----------

